# We are Advertising on Facebook!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I decided to take an ad out on facebook for the forum. It will display tomorrow, up to 100,000 times, on the right hand side in the ads column. So everyone keep an eye out and see if you see it. There are 65,000,000 people in the US using facebook according to the info. I'm not sure what the chances are of one of us actually seeing the add but maybe someone will!!! It aint cheap. $25/day for it to be shown ~100,000 times.

I plan to try and do this 1 day a month as I can.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:I will look out for it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ad was approved, look for it all day tomorrow!


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

I will keep an eye out for it and so will my wife.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ad: MudInMyBlood ATV Forums

Status: Running

Impressions: 71,264

Clicks: 31


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

someone post a screenshot!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

this is what it looks like:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

What are impressions?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

ive been on fb a couple times today and have seen it yet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> What are impressions?


the amount of times it's been shown.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

been looking all day for it......not seen it......but the pic you posted looks really good!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Guess i'm behind on the times. I never even been to face book.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

You ain't missing much..... except the MIMB ad.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm proud to say I know nothing at all about facebook!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We'll here's the end result

Status: Completed
Impressions: 108,437 
Clicks: 51 

51 clicks isnt too bad. Not really good percentage wise but... I'll take it!


----------

